# I dont get the nascar thing?



## Back2class (May 31, 2006)

What is all the fuss down here about nascar? I admit Im a yankee, but I try hard to understand what you guys and gals get out of this? Watching cars drive in formation in circles for hours on end seems about as fun as watching a cat chasing its tail or syncronized swimming. Honestly....Im confused on this one. Even my wife, who is fron GA and used to be a cammel cig girl at the races cant figure it out.


  Dont tell me its a "southern thing" thats a cop-out. Off roading is a southern thing too, yet there arent 100,000 people watching it on the weekend. Ive been off roading and Ive been a passenger in a race car at Limerock raceway. Both were a blast, but I dont see why anyone would want to watch. Even if you like watching a cat chasing its tail, why not be into to the faster racing like Indy or a form of racing where there is some action other than crashes?




I get the same confusion watching golf, some guy hitting a ball and chasing it..then hitting it again. Playing is a different story, but watching I dont get.
   I dont really like watching any sports, playing sports is another story.  BUT OF ALL TV SPORTS, I GET NASCAR THE LEAST.


----------



## Trizey (May 31, 2006)




----------



## bradpatt03 (May 31, 2006)

i 2nd the


----------



## 243Savage (May 31, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i 2nd the



You two scoot over and pass me some of that corn.


----------



## marathon (May 31, 2006)

How much time you got?


----------



## Glenn (May 31, 2006)

I'm a southern boy and I don't understand it either.

To me it is alot of wasted fuel and rubber 

Lots of left hand turns and cars that are all built the same 

I guess it is just a good excuse for rednecks and white trash to get together and drink beer


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 31, 2006)

I guess it is similar to the conversation I had with my father in law this past weekend.  He was chastising (sp) me about staying up all night watching the UFC and couldn't understand why anyone would watch?  I replied that I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would want to watch ten fellas who are 7 feet tall try to put a ball in a hoop 10 feet off the floor (he watches b-ball)?  He came back with some more hogwash and I walked out of the room.  I returned with his remote control and said, "I guess that is why there is an up and down button on this thing, If you don't like what is on change the channel?"   I used to watch every race that came on TV with my Dad, we were huge Earnhardt fans. When my Dad died I continued watching and pulling for Dale.  When Dale died I kind of lost my connection with it and have all but quit watching it?  Maybe it is one of those things that you either get or you don't?  I used to like to get together with friends and cook something, maybe have some beverages and watch the race together (excuse for a party).  I don't know if I even came close to answering your question?


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 31, 2006)

Glenn,
Since when have WE needed an excuse to get together and drink beer?


----------



## msubulldog (May 31, 2006)

I am not going to try to start anything more, but have you ever been to a NASCAR race?   Until you have been to a race I say, don't comment on why so many people watch it.

Where else to do you get to go and either get drunk with 100k of your closest friends, or just go to watch and make fun of 100K of your closest friends get drunk and make a fool of themselves.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 31, 2006)

spam4 said:
			
		

> I dont really like watching any sports, playing sports is another story.  BUT OF ALL TV SPORTS, I GET NASCAR THE LEAST.


Please note the title of our sport's forum, it's "NASCAR and Sports".  If it was a sport, the forum would simply be called "Sports".  
I'm with you, Yankee or not.  I was born in South Louisiana, and never have gotten the whole watch other people drive a car in circles thing.  When I think of all the ways to spend several hours (including watching paint dry), watching a NASCAR race just doesn't make the cut.  
Having said that, everybody has different taste so I can see how people just like it for whatever reason, HOWEVER, the 'hero worship' thing of particular drivers is what really creeps me out.   THEY ARE DRIVING A CAR!


----------



## the HEED! (May 31, 2006)

I dont have to explain myself to a yankee for sure


----------



## letsgohuntin (May 31, 2006)

msubulldog said:
			
		

> Where else to do you get to go and either get drunk with 100k of your closest friends, or just go to watch and make fun of 100K of your closest friends get drunk and make a fool of themselves.




That's the one reason I would never go to a race...I just don't enjoy being around a bunch of folks acting like idiots.

With that said, I have had people tell me that you can never appreciate racing until you see it live. I tried to get into it last year, but lost intrest very fast. I can enjoy the first few laps and the last few laps...but thats as far as I can get into it.  I just don't get it either I guess. I will say that its gotta be a blast to actually do the racing though, thats gotta be some kind of adrenaline rush!


----------



## specialk (May 31, 2006)

i guess for me it's in my blood. i grew up around racing.  my dad use to drag race and my uncles would go to the local tracks every week and take me along.  i also grew up in tobacco land VA/NC and that was the thing to do on the weekend.  oh yeah, and i like to drink beer too.......


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:
			
		

> Oh and don't forget that sexy Marlboro Red hanging from their lips while they wink at you....



Naw man, it's Lucky Strikes!


----------



## Glenn (May 31, 2006)




----------



## the HEED! (May 31, 2006)

Glenn said:
			
		

>



now thats just wrong


----------



## the HEED! (May 31, 2006)

im just wondering how the guy is balding when he can grow a sweater on his back? LOL


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 31, 2006)

Phil, I hate to disagree with you, but I'm gonna have to on your statement that NASCAR isn't a sport. Buddy, if driving around for 5 hours going 200 mph with 40 other cars all around you isn't a sport, I don't know what is. And the reason I say this isn't because I'm some die-hard racing fan. Granted, I grew up with a father that lived and breathed it (still does) and watched it every Sunday while eating chicken and drinking beer, and now I'm going to marry a man that I think loves it even more than my dad!  However, I'm just not that crazy about it. I've been to several races and had an ok time, but nothing amazing. Still, a couple years ago my dad gave me and Brandon Richard Petty Driving Experience ride-alongs for Christmas at Lowe's Speedway. We all three rode in cars on the track at the same time, and that was single-handedly the most thrilling experience of my life so far! I don't think I breathed for the three laps we flew around the track, and I about had a heart attack when we came into the first turn! After that, I had a newfound respect for those drivers. I can't imagine doing that for 4-5 hours, much less in traffic. So my friend, I'm here to tell you it is most definitely a sport!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 31, 2006)

spam4 said:
			
		

> Seems beer is the most common answer.
> It makes ugly girls and cars driving in circles seem like a good idea. Im starting to understand why you Baptists have a love....hate relationship with the stuff.



It's a Southern Thing!

If you have a problem with it, Delta is Ready When You Are!


----------



## Trent Mayo (May 31, 2006)

I guess some people get things, and some don't.  Three things I've always loved: speed, adrenaline, and cars - put them together and whatcha get?  I love all forms of auto-racing, Rolex Grand American Sports Car Series, IRL, Champ Car, Baja/Dakar type races, WRC, GP2, the list goes on forever, but NASCAR is on top.  Each have their own characteristics and similarities but are different obviously too.  NASCAR isn't a sport, its a lifestyle, and really all the other forms of auto racing are too.  Drivers like myself spend all their time working on car, driving, promotions, tests, that lists goes on and on too.  Its a year-long job with the best rewards in my opinion.  I can't really pinpoint why I love NASCAR and all the other types so much because there are just too many reasons.  Its what I've always loved, and will hopefully be racing in next year, the Busch Grand National Series that is.  People here have been my biggest support and ya'll are awesome!   Please visit this post about the chance I have to compete on a new TV show for a 2007 NASCAR Busch Series ride, thanks:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=57600


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2006)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> It's a Southern Thing!
> 
> If you have a problem with it, Delta is Ready When You Are!



Not to mention the fact that I-75 and I-85 STILL run north...


----------



## Glenn (May 31, 2006)

> im just wondering how the guy is balding when he can grow a sweater on his back? LOL


 
What I want to know is how much hair the lady next to him has on her back


----------



## PWalls (May 31, 2006)

Well, chalk me up to a Southern boy born and raised down here in South Georgia that doesn't get into NASCAR either. If I am going to watch some car driving, I want it to be both left and right turns and not some controlled wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## the HEED! (May 31, 2006)

you know what Im talking about? With their high strung quick tempered get outta my way you dang local because Im on my cell phone and your holding me up outlook on things?

YOU KNOW WHAT? IM FROM HERE, IF YOU DONT LIKE IT THAT WAY IS NORTH, GO BACK

You hear people say, man nobody will let you out in traffic anymore and theyre rude... probally because theyre not from here


----------



## Jorge (May 31, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:
			
		

> Besides I bet you would never ever find rednecks and white trash drinking beer at a baseball or football game....especially an SEC football game between oh say UGA and FL


At least the rednecks are all wearing red and black.


----------



## letsgohuntin (May 31, 2006)

Glenn said:
			
		

>



BigFoot seems to like it...


----------



## MoeBirds (May 31, 2006)

I get the "being a driver" part of it,(that would be a thrill !!)........but sitting there watching it for hours on end (either at the track or at home) I do not  !!


........and I've been to numerous races, having attended college in Daytona Beach.


The 24-Hours at Daytona WAS a thrill (from the infield ), but Nascar ??!!.......just not for me, that's all.


----------



## Goat (May 31, 2006)

I dont get it either....boooring. 

I dont think a lot of NASCAR fans understand it....its just another reason to get out of the trailer, stop beating the wife and drink beer.

 

If you were born and raised in the Atlanta area you are just as much of a yankee if not worse than someone from NYC.


----------



## tony2001577 (May 31, 2006)

if you dont like NASCAR change the channel on your tv !!!!
its the one on the remote thats says <+>
if you dont like drinking beer with 140k of your friends dont buy a tickett !!!!! but why bad mouth the millions that love NASCAR?silly yankees


----------



## DCHunter (May 31, 2006)

You know, about any sport you can think of can be described condescendingly and simply and make it sound senseless. Like baseball is just a bunch of men trying to hit a ball with a stick. Soccer is just a bunch of men kicking a ball around. Football is just a bunch of guy tackling each other. Hockey  is just a bunch of guys skating around with a stick trying to hit a puck. I don't like Nascar either, but I don't get my panties in a wad because other people do.


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 31, 2006)

Just waiting for the "Professional Wrestling" complaining


----------



## elfiii (May 31, 2006)

Goat said:
			
		

> I dont get it either....boooring.
> 
> I dont think a lot of NASCAR fans understand it....its just another reason to get out of the trailer, stop beating the wife and drink beer.
> 
> ...



Hey Goat, I was born in Hattiesburg, MS but my family moved back to the ATL when I was 4 and I been here ever since. Went to a private school, UGA, and been a CPA for the better part of 20 years.

That being said, I do believe I could out Southern Redneck you by miles on my worst day, with both hands tied behind my back just to make it fair.


----------



## DCHunter (May 31, 2006)

elfiii said:
			
		

> Hey Goat, I was born in Hattiesburg, MS but my family moved back to the ATL when I was 4 and I been here ever since. Went to a private school, UGA, and been a CPA for the better part of 20 years.
> 
> That being said, I do believe I could out Southern Redneck you by miles on my worst day, with both hands tied behind my back just to make it fair.


----------



## Holton (May 31, 2006)

Strap in one them Petty driving school car's for a ride around in formation........


----------



## Goat (May 31, 2006)

WOODIE13 said:
			
		

> Just waiting for the "Professional Wrestling" complaining




HEY NOW!!  Thats real. 

I hope no one thinks I was serious with the white trash coment...I was just kiddin around.

I think all sports are overrated..JMO.


----------



## Darcy (May 31, 2006)

trash... pure trash...


----------



## dixie (May 31, 2006)

its NOT a "southern thing" its a southern THANG and your right, you wouldn't understand.  ROFL


----------



## LJay (May 31, 2006)

Darcy said:
			
		

> trash... pure trash...



Hey Darcy that's even "White trash"!!!!


----------



## Darcy (May 31, 2006)

LJay said:
			
		

> Hey Darcy that's even "White trash"!!!!


that was the point Ljay!


----------



## Goat (May 31, 2006)

elfiii said:
			
		

> Hey Goat, I was born in Hattiesburg, MS but my family moved back to the ATL when I was 4 and I been here ever since. Went to a private school, UGA, and been a CPA for the better part of 20 years.
> 
> That being said, I do believe I could out Southern Redneck you by miles on my worst day, with both hands tied behind my back just to make it fair.



You probabley could , I am from the mountains way out west.  A town of 2000 people, no hospital for 3 hours, and we had real winters. You could out redneck me but I will out country you anytime.


----------



## specialk (May 31, 2006)

elfiii said:
			
		

> Hey Goat, I was born in Hattiesburg, MS ....



hey elfiii, we won't hold that againest you at all.........


----------



## MoeBirds (May 31, 2006)

WOODIE13 said:
			
		

> Just waiting for the "Professional Wrestling" complaining




Yeah, I always thought adult men who watch _that _must be gay or something !?



As for NASCAR, you don't have to be a "redneck" to be fan apparently,.....you just have to be "fat" !!


----------



## whitworth (May 31, 2006)

*NASCAR and Golf*

I've done neither in the last thirty years. 

The last NASCAR race I went to, the leader for many laps, ran out of gas on the very last lap.   What an exciting race?


----------



## marathon (May 31, 2006)

243Savage said:
			
		

> You two scoot over and pass me some of that corn.




Ya'll got room for one more?


----------



## Darcy (May 31, 2006)

Bound2Ramble said:
			
		

> As for NASCAR, you don't have to be a "redneck" to be fan apparently,.....you just have to be "fat" !!




hahaha.... i'm a 300lb-er  , watch out for me...


----------



## Back2class (May 31, 2006)

DCHunter said:
			
		

> You know, about any sport you can think of can be described condescendingly and simply and make it sound senseless. Like baseball is just a bunch of men trying to hit a ball with a stick. Soccer is just a bunch of men kicking a ball around. Football is just a bunch of guy tackling each other. Hockey  is just a bunch of guys skating around with a stick trying to hit a puck. I don't like Nascar either, but I don't get my panties in a wad because other people do.





I completely agree with you. But I dont see too many cars covered with falcons players #'s, or people wearing tiger woods jackets everywhere. It just seems people get SOOO into it.....thats why I asked the original question. Ive lived in other places, and nowhere have I seen such devotion to a sport. It's almst like a cult.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 31, 2006)

i'm sorry but i seemed to have run out of popcorn and can't be quiet anymore...


whether you guys understand it or not...or whether or not you think it is stupid or not...it is here to stay...

from what i recently heard- more people attended nascar races last season than pro baseball, football, and basketball COMBINED.

maybe quit thinkin that us folks who do like nascar are wierd and start thinkin that maybe you're wierd because you don't  

BTW- i agree w/ the others- the comradere is like no other at a nascar race...i don't care what kinda "white trash" the people are...i'd rather put trust in them then all of these stuck up yankee jerks who seem to think they are so much better than everyone else


----------



## justme (May 31, 2006)




----------



## GeauxLSU (May 31, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Phil, I hate to disagree with you, but I'm gonna have to on your statement that NASCAR isn't a sport. Buddy, if driving around for 5 hours going 200 mph with 40 other cars all around you isn't a sport, I don't know what is.


You mean like on I-285?  

Man there are some funny posts in here.  I think a lot of the humor is completely lost on some of the fans though.     Which exactly proves the point.  Some of y'all, take it WAY too serious.    Oh well...

Trent, 
 No, I don't get it, but I'm still voting for you young man.  RACE ON!!!!


----------



## bull0ne (May 31, 2006)

non  
atheletic
sport
centered
around
rednecks

 What can i say?


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2006)

it is an idiot spectator event.  I have been to a couple and although I had a good time, I still dont enjoy it.


----------



## Darcy (May 31, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> it is an idiot spectator event.  I have been to a couple and although I had a good time, I still dont enjoy it.


and... the big head has spoken ...


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 31, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> it is an idiot spectator event.  I have been to a couple and although I had a good time, I still dont enjoy it.


Just because Barry Bonds doesn't like it is NO reason to get rude....


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> it is an idiot spectator event.  I have been to a couple and although I had a good time, I still dont enjoy it.



Yeah, but you don't like NCAA football, either. You're just a bit strange...


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (May 31, 2006)

i am from georgia, i have lived here all of my life except for one year i moved to indianapolis.  and i have to be honest.  i cant stand nascar.  i mean who cant make a left turn.  its very boring to me.  i love racing but nascar just aint cuttin the mustard for me.  i am a big fan of rally racing.  i also am kinda into formula 1.  dont know a whole lot about it but i like it.  but just never have been into nascar.


----------



## Buzz (May 31, 2006)

I was raised in the south too and I don't understand Nascar's popularity.   Of course, I am not going to make any judgements about anyone who likes it - it's just not for me.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 31, 2006)

> i mean who cant make a left turn



there's a lot more to it than just turnin the steering wheel to the left...tell ya what...

go get in your car and run as fast as it will go...then without losing any speed try and make a left turn in the small area that they do it in...NOT EASY...

you gotta take into account...fastest lines, drafting, passing safely, pitting, tire wear, fuel use, aerodynamics...i could go on and on


----------



## elfiii (May 31, 2006)

Goat said:
			
		

> You probabley could , I am from the mountains way out west.  A town of 2000 people, no hospital for 3 hours, and we had real winters. You could out redneck me but I will out country you anytime.



Doubt it seriously Goat. I can go from dawn to dusk, 7x52 without missing a lick. I ain't into Nascar though.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 31, 2006)

Do I vote for Trent Mayo?  Whenever possible (like right after this post)

Do I go to NASCAR events?  No, but I'd love to get strapped into one of them cars....


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 31, 2006)

Lets create a poll and see who would rather spend an afternoon watching Nascar or curling 

Hard decision HMMMM?


----------



## Buzz (May 31, 2006)

Curling is far more interesting...

LOL.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 31, 2006)

spam4 said:
			
		

> Being a yankee I believe your religon is your own personal buisness, (I dont care if you worship Jesus, Allah, or a bowling ball) so lets not turn this into a silly religon thing.



Seems beer is the most common answer. 
It makes ugly girls and cars driving in circles seem like a good idea. Im starting to understand why you Baptists have a love....hate relationship with the stuff.

You started it


----------



## Buzz (May 31, 2006)

I'll take your word for it.  I was being sarcastic.   Personally, I'd rather go out and cut the grass than watch either.


----------



## ryano (May 31, 2006)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> It's a Southern Thing!
> 
> If you have a problem with it, Delta is Ready When You Are!



Jeff Phillips RULES!


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2006)

Goat said:
			
		

> If you were born and raised in the Atlanta area you are just as much of a yankee if not worse than someone from NYC.



Goat, you don't know what you're talking about here. I was born in Atlanta and raised in Sugar Hill, GA, which is northeast of Atlanta and you can hardly compare me to a New Yorker on the yankee scale.

Would you care to elaborate on your comment?


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2006)

PSE and SPAM yall take a break from each other...I deleted all of your posts to each other.  Leave it alone or take it to PM.




BTW....nascar happens every day on 285 and its no fun either.

Glad someone caught on to the fact that I called this Nascar and SPORTS instead of just sports and before yall call me a yankee, well actually go ahead and call me one it has to be better than some of the things I get called!!  Born and raised here btw.

Oh yeah Dutch...I caught that little snide comment about me not liking girlie college football as well.....I do like it....when they are allstars and turn pro


----------



## General Lee (May 31, 2006)

I think some of ya'll came down a little hard with Spam on this thing.The thread started with him just asking a simple question.I have friends that don't understand the allure in getting up from a warm bed on a frosty morning and going out and climbing a tree to hunt or stand in a beaver swamp trying to kill a duck, but I don't tell them to get on the next bus out of town,just because they don't understand.I also have friends that like to load up their horses and haul them halfway across the state for a trail ride,and 1 that loves to go to yard sales.I say to each his own........


----------



## ryano (May 31, 2006)

*Dutch!*



			
				dutchman said:
			
		

> Goat, you don't know what you're talking about here. I was born in Atlanta and raised in Sugar Hill, GA, which is northeast of Atlanta and you can hardly compare me to a New Yorker on the yankee scale.
> 
> Would you care to elaborate on your comment?



I see you are truly holding to your word in that you will do your best to highjack each and every hater thread that isnt started by you!    

Certainly this thread qualifies as a hater thread Iwould think?


----------



## ryano (May 31, 2006)

General Lee said:
			
		

> I think some of ya'll came down a little hard with Spam on this thing.The thread started with him just asking a simple question.I have friends that don't understand the allure in getting up from a warm bed on a frosty morning and going out and climbing a tree to hunt or stand in a beaver swamp trying to kill a duck, but I don't tell them to get on the next bus out of town,just because they don't understand.I also have friends that like to load up their horses and haul them halfway across the state for a trail ride,and 1 that loves to go to yard sales.I say to each his own........



Do your friends bash you and call you names because you DO choose to get out of bed and climb in a tree? 

I dont get alot of things that people here choose to do but I dont bash them and call them redneck white trash because they choose to do it


----------



## toridak'sgirl (May 31, 2006)

msubulldog said:
			
		

> I am not going to try to start anything more, but have you ever been to a NASCAR race?   Until you have been to a race I say, don't comment on why so many people watch it.
> 
> Where else to do you get to go and either get drunk with 100k of your closest friends, or just go to watch and make fun of 100K of your closest friends get drunk and make a fool of themselves.



I love Nascar it's  just one of the greatest things to me.  When I went to my first race my  husband took me  it was amazing.  I guess everybody is entitled to their on opinion.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Do your friends bash you and call you names because you DO choose to get out of bed and climb in a tree?
> 
> I dont get alot of things that people here choose to do but I dont bash them and call them redneck white trash because they choose to do it



as long as it is done in jest I have no issue with it.

General, you wont hear me say this often, but I agree with you whole heartedly.

now back to what I was saying about how college ball players have not grown into athletes yet!


----------



## toridak'sgirl (May 31, 2006)

My husband is a yankee to and he love Nascar also.  He is a huge fan.


----------



## toridak'sgirl (May 31, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Phil, I hate to disagree with you, but I'm gonna have to on your statement that NASCAR isn't a sport. Buddy, if driving around for 5 hours going 200 mph with 40 other cars all around you isn't a sport, I don't know what is. And the reason I say this isn't because I'm some die-hard racing fan. Granted, I grew up with a father that lived and breathed it (still does) and watched it every Sunday while eating chicken and drinking beer, and now I'm going to marry a man that I think loves it even more than my dad!  However, I'm just not that crazy about it. I've been to several races and had an ok time, but nothing amazing. Still, a couple years ago my dad gave me and Brandon Richard Petty Driving Experience ride-alongs for Christmas at Lowe's Speedway. We all three rode in cars on the track at the same time, and that was single-handedly the most thrilling experience of my life so far! I don't think I breathed for the three laps we flew around the track, and I about had a heart attack when we came into the first turn! After that, I had a newfound respect for those drivers. I can't imagine doing that for 4-5 hours, much less in traffic. So my friend, I'm here to tell you it is most definitely a sport!


Right on!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Oh yeah Dutch...I caught that little snide comment about me not liking girlie college football as well.....I do like it....when they are allstars and turn pro



Nothing snide intended about the comment. If I really wanted to be snide, I'd have done like GeauxLSU and mentioned the drug addict that you love so much.


----------



## toridak'sgirl (May 31, 2006)

Bound2Ramble said:
			
		

> Yeah, I always thought adult men who watch _that _must be gay or something !?
> 
> 
> 
> As for NASCAR, you don't have to be a "redneck" to be fan apparently,.....you just have to be "fat" !!


Hey I am not fat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2006)

Goat said:
			
		

> You probabley could , I am from the mountains way out west.  A town of 2000 people, no hospital for 3 hours, and we had real winters. You could out redneck me but I will out country you anytime.



I`ll take that challenge!


----------



## kevincox (May 31, 2006)

I have friends that love NASCAR and thats fine with me as long as I don't have to watch it with them. I'd rather go fishing, hunting, skiing well....just about anything else would be better.


----------



## Back2class (May 31, 2006)

IM GOING TO TRY AND DIG DEEPER.


   Why is there a such a cult like idol worship of Mr. Earnhardt? I can see being a fan of his. But never have I seen a non religous figure so worshiped. I dont think he walked on water, cured cancer or brought world pece. Best I can tell he was a decent man who drove race cars. And there was no way he was related to the millions who adorn their persons and posessions with his mark.   As an outsider to this regon and sport I can tell you it is very strange. Like nothing else sport or otherwise in this hemosphere. Why not cover your truck with pictures of George Washington? 

   Without trying to offend anyone......WHATS THE DEAL?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 31, 2006)

Spam,

I don't get either???

Earnhardt could drive a race car, that is about it.

Hope you get some answers.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (May 31, 2006)

I dont know whats worse- trying to explain nascar- or watching ANOTHER yankee open his mouth and insert foot. Besides dirt is for racing asphalt is for gettin there! I used to watch nascar before you would see a land rover in the parking lot, back when bumping was  racing, and when they would go 200 mph and  a resrictor plate was what you would use in go cart racing.


----------



## ryano (May 31, 2006)

Why do people look up to any sports figure? 

Its called being a fan and has nothing to with religion or "cults".

To single out Nascar fans and then "dig deeper" and single out Earnhardt fans saying that we worship Dale is quiet a stretch in my opinion.  

Im gonna have to think real hard on this one and make sure I come up with a reply that is fitting and doesnt get misunderstood and I will get back with ya  

Its no different than any other sport except for the fan numbers equal all other sports combined. 

Hopefully you will get your answers about us white trash rednecks that choose to follow some "idiots" driving around in cirlces


----------



## kudzumotorsports (May 31, 2006)

spam4 said:
			
		

> IM GOING TO TRY AND DIG DEEPER.
> 
> 
> Why is there a such a cult like idol worship of Mr. Earnhardt? I can see being a fan of his. But never have I seen a non religous figure so worshiped. I dont think he walked on water, cured cancer or brought world pece. Best I can tell he was a decent man who drove race cars. And there was no way he was related to the millions who adorn their persons and posessions with his mark.   As an outsider to this regon and sport I can tell you it is very strange. Like nothing else sport or otherwise in this hemosphere. Why not cover your truck with pictures of George Washington?
> ...


I think its clear now your just stirring the pot.


----------



## Back2class (May 31, 2006)

Maybe I am, or maybe people are way too sensitive.  

   This isnt like other sports figures!!! I have never seen a car decorated in Tiger Woods, and there are lots of golf fans. Dan Marino is a major....major hero in Miami,,,never seen his # plastered on cars there. 
  If you want to be insulted by an obvious fact, then feel free to stick your head in the sand and pretend it isnt so.  There are oddities everywhere, why do some midwesterners think green Jell-O with vegtables is salad? Why do people in RI think its a status symbol to have a low license plate #, Why do people in NY like to live in a smelly crowded place?  Those can be insults if you want to be looking for a fight, but they aren’t. If I said why do those idiots in the midwest eat that garbage....thats offensive. 

I think my question is quite valid.

Thats my english lesson for tonight.
 Goodnight.


----------



## ryano (May 31, 2006)

spam4 said:
			
		

> Maybe I am, or maybe people are way too sensitive.
> 
> This isnt like other sports figures!!! I have never seen a car decorated in Tiger Woods, and there are lots of golf fans. Dan Marino is a major....major hero in Miami,,,never seen his # plastered on cars there.
> If you want to be insulted by an obvious fact, then feel free to stick your head in the sand and pretend it isnt so.  There are oddities everywhere, why do some midwesterners think green Jell-O with vegtables is salad? Why do people in RI think its a status symbol to have a low license plate #, Why do people in NY like to live in a smelly crowded place?  Those can be insults if you want to be looking for a fight, but they aren’t. If I said why do those idiots in the midwest eat that garbage....thats offensive.
> ...



No one is looking for a fight  And as much as I like to give the benefit of the doubt in most cases, I have to concur with kudzu here.

Apparently I cant answer your questions.........You insinuating that we worship to Dale like he is a God is absurd. 

Again, I truly hope someone can do what I failed so miserably at and shed the light on it for ya since its such a burning desire for you to know.

 Im done here and goodnight to you as well  If thats me being "way too sensitive" then sobeit


----------



## 7401R (May 31, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Please note the title of our sport's forum, it's "NASCAR and Sports".  If it was a sport, the forum would simply be called "Sports".
> I'm with you, Yankee or not.  I was born in South Louisiana, and never have gotten the whole watch other people drive a car in circles thing.  When I think of all the ways to spend several hours (including watching paint dry), watching a NASCAR race just doesn't make the cut.
> Having said that, everybody has different taste so I can see how people just like it for whatever reason, HOWEVER, the 'hero worship' thing of particular drivers is what really creeps me out.   THEY ARE DRIVING A CAR!



Me 2 !

I think  part of the appeal is that of all pro sports, it is the one that a high percentage of "average Joes" could do given adequate training time. A higher percentage of everyday people could drive in Nascar than could play  pro baseball, football, basketball, golf, or any of the other pro sports. These drivers like to think that they are great atheletes.....but they are only kidding themselves(and a bunch of niave fans).


----------



## Back2class (May 31, 2006)

OK, so one last post before sleep.
   I my language may be a tiny bit over the top to make a point......But even you Dale-a-holics have to admit that the devotion to this sports hero is heads above any other figure in any sports or other field in the US. By Far! (even if you dont think it odd)
741r...good point...thats an angle I hadnt thought of.

   I do really want to know what its all about, is there a good reason why?


----------



## ryano (May 31, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> Me 2 !
> 
> I think  part of the appeal is that of all pro sports, it is the one that a high percentage of "average Joes" could do given time in a race car. A higher percentage of everyday people could drive in Nascar than could play  pro baseball, football, basketball, golf, or any of the other pro sports. These drivers like to think that they are great atheletes.....but they are only kidding themselves(and a bunch of niave fans).



Golf? Surely your jest?    

Your last sentence is undoubtedly the most hilarious thing Ive read this week    It also tells me that you obviously have no clue what it takes to get in a car that is 150+ degrees and drive at speeds of 180 + mph for four hours losing 8 - 10 pounds each race. Yep, Nascar drivers are anything but athletes because any "average joe" can get out there and do that right?   

Thanks for the chuckle sincerely from a niave Dale Earnhardt fan


----------



## 7401R (May 31, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Golf? Surely your jest?
> 
> Your last sentence is undoubtedly the most hilarious thing Ive read this week    It also tells me that you obviously have no clue what it takes to get in a car that is 150+ degrees and drive at speeds of 180 + mph for four hours losing 8 - 10 pounds each race. Yep, Nascar drivers are anything but athletes because any "average joe" can get out there and do that right?
> 
> Thanks for the chuckle sincerely from a niave Dale Earnhardt fan



It is obvious you can't read. I said given adequate training.
Face it, Nascar is a joke.....HAHAHAHA

When almost anyone can go to Atlanta to the Petty driving school and having never driven more that 65 mph and get into one of these cars and drive 145mph, (granted there is no race traffic) but this is their first experience behind the wheel of a race car, it ain't rocket science to determine that more people can do this than all of the other pro sports. As far as the heat, there are plenty of "average Joes" that work 10hrs  per day in heat that averages 120 degrees,they are not wearing "COOL SUITS" and they lose 3 or 4 lbs EVERYDAY.
I stand by my statement...these guys are kidding themselves and you.

   7


----------



## ryano (May 31, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> It is obvious you can't read.



Ok, I see how it is now. You wanna make this personal  

Im done here  

If ya dont like it, dont watch it but to insult us that do is ridiculous  

Good night!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 1, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> If ya dont like it, dont watch it but to insult us that do is ridiculous



very good point too....although I think all people are idiots, not just nascar fans


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jun 1, 2006)

If you don't like racing you won't like Nascar. Go watch the cup cars run down into a corner at 203 mph and you will know why we like it. There is alot of preparation,teamwork, and trust to get a 3400lb car to go as fast as they do on a closed course. Those guys are "Racing" right on the edge of control. There are alot of emotions involved in it as well. They are many in the grandstands that don't really understand whats going on.
Then there are the diehard fans that have to explain it to them.


----------



## specialk (Jun 1, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> These drivers like to think that they are great atheletes.....but they are only kidding themselves




most do NOT think that.  most do know that it requires some endurance to drive 4-5 hours at high speeds and temps.  richard petty schools give you 8 laps, on sunday they go 500.  going around atlanta speedway at 145 MPH will get you about as far in NASCAR as me kicking a 10 yard field goal on a tuesday morning at the GA dome in the NFL


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 1, 2006)

Spam4,
I was a big Earnhardt fan ("big" as in Dale Sr. and I really liked him), was being the operative word as he has gone on to be with the Lord.  He was who my Dad pulled for so naturally I followed suit.  Well my Dad has passed on as well now and I have a couple little monkeys that I like to spend time with so I don't find time to watch it much anymore?  I still have a few hats with the "3" on them as well as a few T-Shirts but they don't see much action anymore either?  As I understand it Dale was a big outdoorsman and loved hunting and working on his land (kinda like a heap of people who followed him).  I also read one time that his favorite movie was "The Outlaw Josey Wales"!  Well that did it for me as I feel it is the greatest theatrical achievement of modern times!  I never met anyone who "worshipped" him but it seemed his fans were serious about pulling for him?  I do think you will find that there are loads of people on the links these days that try to dress a little like Tiger or use his clubs or balls.  It may only be a Nike Swoosh hat or something like that but I feel his influence is there?  As a matter of fact I don't know that I have seen a Tiger Woods T-shirt to buy if I did want one (I don't!)?  As for Dan Marino I am sure if he were still playing you would find many fans at games wearing his shirt?  Don't know for sure as I am not a fan of being anywhere with 80-100 thousand people regardless of the reason, just speculating.  If you go to a race one of the first things you notice is souvenir row where you can buy a hat, mug, shirt, keychain etc.. with about any driver's name on it and the cool thing is to show your colors while at the track.  I've only been to a couple NFL games (hated both trips) and never saw the haulers with all the players stuff?  Never been to a golf tourney either but I would imagine it would be sans the souvenir trucks as well?  Perhaps "it" is something that would require you to actually attend a few races and see if maybe it hits you then?  Did I ever worship Dale Earnhardt?  Heck no, but when he wrecked or blew a tire I would spit and cuss a little, probably like millions of football fans do when their team loses by a field goal in the closing seconds.  Probably not an anwer to your question anywhere in here so you would most likely be wasting your time to read this whole post?  Sorry.


----------



## ryano (Jun 1, 2006)

*DaddyPaul!*



			
				DaddyPaul said:
			
		

> Spam4,
> I was a big Earnhardt fan ("big" as in Dale Sr. and I really liked him), was being the operative word as he has gone on to be with the Lord.  He was who my Dad pulled for so naturally I followed suit.  Well my Dad has passed on as well now



Same here DP......Same here  

I had all but lost interest in Nascar after Dale died because first and foremost, Im not really a "Nascar" fan. The new management is a joke at best and Brian France is doing his best to ruin a legacy that was set in place by his dad and granddad.

I dont miss many races and as long as Jr continues to drive, that will be the case for me. To say I worship Dale or Jr though is plain out and out absurd and thats mostly what ticked me off. 

I dont mind having a discussion with anybody but once the personal slamming starts, I lose interest REAL fast....Im not gonna whiz back and forth with anyone. They have their opinions just like I do mine. I just dont get the whole bashing someone and things that someone likes to do just because I disagree  

I dont drink alcohol but you wont find me bashing those that do....To each their own IMO.

I totally agree with your whole post....Great job!  I obviously failed at my attempt at a reply.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 1, 2006)

*No idol worship huh?  Yeah right.*

If you think idol worship doesn't exist, especially for #3, then the next time you see somebody driving a pickup truck with the little white sticker of the boy praying over the gravesite with a #3 above it, and the driver's window of that pick up truck is down, just politely roll down your window, pull up next ot him and tell him "You know, I think Dale was a piece of dog dung!  And I'll be glad to pull into this parking lot and discuss it with you if you want."  
Let me know how that turns our for you.


----------



## ryano (Jun 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> If you think idol worship doesn't exist, especially for #3, then the next time you see somebody driving a pickup truck with the little white sticker of the boy praying over the gravesite with a #3 above it, and the driver's window of that pick up truck is down, just politely roll down your window, pull up next ot him and tell him "You know, I think Dale was a piece of dog dung!  And I'll be glad to pull into this parking lot and discuss it with you if you want."
> Let me know how that turns our for you.



And your point is????  

I NEVER claimed that some probably DO take it a little far. Im only speaking for myself here  However, the words idol and worship are a little harsh in my opinion.....

Good grief! 

Nascar aint a sport and all those stupid redneck idiots that follow it are white trash that idolize some other redneck behind a wheel of a race car.....

Is everyone happy now?    

The good thing is, each and everyone of you DO have a remote that works........

Golf is one of the most stupidest thing on earth to me but I have no problems with those of you who enjoy it.

Y'all have a wonderful day!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 1, 2006)

Phil,
I just don't know that I like the word "worship" as it relates to sports fans.  You could probably get your rear smoked just the same in any number of scenarios like you describe.  Depending on your geographical location if you attack someone verbally about a college team or NFL team I am sure you could find a fight?  If you roll around popping off at people in traffic odds are that you will eventually run across the right one?  I have been to Daytona (many times), Talladega and Richmond and never saw someone with "worshipping" any driver let alone Dale Sr.?  Sure some fans are very passionate about who they pull for but come on, worship is a bit much and I think you are too smart to believe that yourself.


----------



## ryano (Jun 1, 2006)

DaddyPaul said:
			
		

> Phil,
> I just don't know that I like the word "worship" as it relates to sports fans.  You could probably get your rear smoked just the same in any number of scenarios like you describe.  Depending on your geographical location if you attack someone verbally about a college team or NFL team I am sure you could find a fight?  If you roll around popping off at people in traffic odds are that you will eventually run across the right one?  I have been to Daytona (many times), Talladega and Richmond and never saw someone with "worshipping" any driver let alone Dale Sr.?  Sure some fans are very passionate about who they pull for but come on, worship is a bit much and I think you are too smart to believe that yourself.



Thank you! Im too much of a stupid redneck piece of white trash to come up with a logical explanation like that 

Im sure I could ride through Athens and yell out "Georgia Bulldogs stink and whoever follows them are idiots" and I would last all of about 5 minutes if that long..........


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 1, 2006)

3 and 8,
I am sure I can "white trash" it with the best of 'em when I want to!  If you come to my house during the summer the kids are subject to be running through a sprinkler in nothing but their drawers, IF we are expecting you. Otherwise they are just like they came into this world, butt naked! I also dip snuff, drink cold beer (when I have money for ice) and enjoy shooting stuff.  The allure of NASCAR truly is a hard thing to put into words though and I feel your frustration.  Like I said I don't even watch it much anymore but don't get into the whole "bashing" thing about anyone's personal interests.  If one truly wishes to "understand" it I say spring for a ticket and go check one out for yourself?  Let's have a cold one?


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 1, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Im sure I could ride through Athens and yell out "Georgia Bulldogs stink and whoever follows them are idiots" and I would last all of about 5 minutes if that long..........



You could do it the Dewalt #17 car...no one would be able to catch you.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 1, 2006)

DaddyPaul said:
			
		

> Phil,
> I just don't know that I like the word "worship" as it relates to sports fans.  You could probably get your rear smoked just the same in any number of scenarios like you describe.  Depending on your geographical location if you attack someone verbally about a college team or NFL team I am sure you could find a fight?  If you roll around popping off at people in traffic odds are that you will eventually run across the right one?  I have been to Daytona (many times), Talladega and Richmond and never saw someone with "worshipping" any driver let alone Dale Sr.?  Sure some fans are very passionate about who they pull for but come on, worship is a bit much and I think you are too smart to believe that yourself.


DP,
First off, this was/should be a HUMUROUS thread.  The way some people are taking it EXACTLY proves the non-humurous point some are trying to make.  
It is a fact some people idolize NASCAR drivers.  It does APPEAR to be much more prevalent than in other spectator activities.  There is no athlete I can think of who's autograph I would want (for example).  Some of them I'd definitely like to have lunch with or a beverage and hear their tales and ask them questions but I don't want a lock of their hair, or their handwriting on a napkin so I can .... what exactly?... feel special?  I have an LSU alumni sticker on my truck (because I graduated from there).  I do have the now very old National Championship license plate on the front which reminds me I need to remove it.  I don't have ANYTHING (Tshirt, jersey, sticker, etc...) that represents a single person at all.  Not George Bush, not my momma and not some guy who drives a car.  Now that's just me.  I'm not trying to rag on people being fans of individuals.  Heck that's what makes it fun.  But to suggest that NASCAR in GENERAL does not have more fans idolizing it's 'stars' than any other activity is just not an objective observation.  Michael Jordan at his peek 'might' on any day might have had half as many number 23's being worn or displayed in public as Dale (for example).  
The man seemed like a decent guy who drove a car. 
I'd be willing to bet you right now there are some folks (maybe even reading this thread) that given the choice, though they might not admit it, would actually rather see Dale come back to life and knock on their front door than Jesus Christ!   
Race on.  It was trying to be a fun thread.....


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree about the use of the word "worship" as well...Look at it this way Phil: If someone, anyone, came up to you and insulted your wife or your son in a foul, disgusting way, would you not leap out of your skin trying to defend them? Ok....Do you worship your wife and son? I doubt it. The point I'm trying to make is, just because millions of race fans love watching their particular driver and pull for him and get upset if someone makes a highly disparaging comment about them is because, for most of them, that person (and NASCAR) is a part of their lives in one way or another. It entertains them every week, maybe it helps them bond with a family member, or maybe they just grew up loving to watch a particular driver, which is the case with Brandon (Arrow3). Earnhardt was his absolute favorite sports figure growing up, and when he died, it devastated him. He still watches racing, and loves it, but he'll always miss Dale. Does that mean he worships him? Of course not. But Earnhardt was a part of his childhood and youth, and you never forget something like that.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jun 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> DP,
> First off, this was/should be a HUMUROUS thread.  The way some people are taking it EXACTLY proves the non-humurous point some are trying to make.
> Race on.  It was trying to be a fun thread.....



Oh, and by the way, I think it's fairly obvious that this thread stopped being humorous when several folks on here started referring to all Southerners/NASCAR fans as white trash, wife-beating, beer-guzzling rednecks.


----------



## ryano (Jun 1, 2006)

*Phil!*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> DP,
> First off, this was/should be a HUMUROUS thread.  The way some people are taking it EXACTLY proves the non-humurous point some are trying to make.
> It is a fact some people idolize NASCAR drivers.  It does APPEAR to be much more prevalent than in other spectator activities.  There is no athlete I can think of who's autograph I would want (for example).  Some of them I'd definitely like to have lunch with or a beverage and hear their tales and ask them questions but I don't want a lock of their hair, or their handwriting on a napkin so I can .... what exactly?... feel special?  I have an LSU alumni sticker on my truck (because I graduated from there).  I do have the now very old National Championship license plate on the front which reminds me I need to remove it.  I don't have ANYTHING (Tshirt, jersey, sticker, etc...) that represents a single person at all.  Not Georgi Bush, not my momma and not some guy who drives a car.  Now that's just me.  I'm not trying to rag on people being fans of individuals.  Heck that's what makes it fun.  But to suggest that NASCAR in GENERAL does not have more fans idolizing it's 'stars' than any other activity is just not an objective observation.  Michael Jordan at his peek 'might' on any day might have had half as many number 23's being worn or displayed in public as Dale (for example).
> The man seem like a good guy who drove a car.
> ...



It still is a fun thread!  I pitty a person that would rather see Dale come back and knock on their door than Jesus Christ. However, they will have to answer for that just as I will have to answer for my shortcomings when the judgement comes.



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> The way some people are taking it EXACTLY proves the non-humurous point some are trying to make.



Reading between the lines, I take it your referring to me. Forgive me for the assumption if its not the case here but thats the way I read it. 

I dont know Phil. I cant explain it obviously! I just feel that in this thread, there are folks replying that only want to stir the pot and their intent is malice......Ive been wrong a time or two though and certainly could be wrong here as well  

If someone wants to learn, I will be glad to give my two cents of knowledge. I will stand with a Gordon or Johnson fan when it comes to bashing racing though. Especially when it starts to become a personal insult such as some of these replies have.

Again, Im sure I could ride through any given college town and yell out how bad the team and their fans are and I can assure you there would be plenty of folks willing and yearning to beat me to a bloody pulp.

It is no different than you defending college football or the LSU Tigers at all and I fully expect you would defend it to the best of your ability.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 1, 2006)

i think to answer spam's question about "worshiping" a driver...it is simple...

First of all, Nascar is an individual sport...meaning, there is not necessarily a "team" (yes i know pit crew, mgmt, etc) but there is ONE and only ONE person that goes out onto that track to make it all happen...

In football (using your example) you may love Dan Marino, however, you will simply say you love the Dolphins...because Dan Marino is nothing without them...and don't say you never see anyone wearing team apparel, because not a day goes by i don't see stickers, hats, keychains, mugs, shirts, socks, the list goes on and on and on...

also, like others said...when you want to support your favorite NFL player by purchasing apparel to wear on game day...you have to actually go to a store and buy it ahead of time because at the stadium you will have 3 shirts to chose from at $30 a pop and the line will be crazy...at Nascar, there are about 50 semi trailers parked right at the gate with every type of apparel you could ever imagine...

hope this helps...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 1, 2006)

Phil,
I can promise you I am far from upset about anything you posted here brother!  I was simply trying to illustrate that it isn't just NASCAR fans that will skin you up when insulted?  Some of the posts on this thread, I agree, have been funny but some have not.  That is unless they were being so facetious that I missed it?  That wouldn't be hard to do I might add!  Again I say start a thread about how Bulldog fans are (insert derogatory comments here) and you will probably rile some people up?   I offered everyone a beer a few post back, how about some popcorn too?


----------



## MoeBirds (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know about GA, but in Florida shortly after Dale Earnhardt Sr.'s death the window-stickers in remembrence of him were EVERYWHERE   !!!!

You couldn't go a mile without seeing dozens of trucks with these custom "In Memory" stickers on them.

Thousands of cars, minivans, and trucks of all makes and models were adorned with these sometimes bizarre themed variations on the death of a famous race car driver.

It was like they were trying to out-do each other in their creativity  !? 
I could never understand the mentatlity behind the action.

 Clearlly by all definitions this would be classified as (hero)"worship", ex: "The Last American Hero"!!! 
If I had a dollar for every time I saw that one I'd be a millionare  !?

Seems a very strange way of expressing ones self in-mourning, and would've not been as perplexing an expression if it weren't so widespread !?

I did not see near as many window stickers devoted to firefighters following 9/11, though I did see a few.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jun 1, 2006)

We "all "support Nascar and the Fans everyday with the products we all buy.


----------



## ryano (Jun 1, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way, I think it's fairly obvious that this thread stopped being humorous when several folks on here started referring to all Southerners/NASCAR fans as white trash, wife-beating, beer-guzzling rednecks.



exactly!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 1, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> 1) It still is a fun thread!
> 2) I pitty a person that would rather see Dale come back and knock on their door than Jesus Christ. However, they will have to answer for that just as I will have to answer for my shortcomings when the judgement comes.
> 3) Reading between the lines, I take it your referring to me. Forgive me for the assumption if its not the case here but thats the way I read it.
> 4) I dont know Phil. I cant explain it obviously! I just feel that in this thread, there are folks replying that only want to stir the pot and their intent is malice......Ive been wrong a time or two though and certainly could be wrong here as well


3& 8
1) I sure hope so but if it is, my perception skills are even worse than I thought.   
2) You are not denying those people exist correct?
3) I was not referring to you only comments in general in the thread.  Can't say if you made any I was thinking of.  Doesn't matter, it's just the 'tone' of some comments.  I tend not to relate comments to individuals unless they get personal.   
4) I presume they are just joking and trying to have some fun with folks, but you may be right. 



> Phil,
> I can promise you I am far from upset about anything you posted here brother! I was simply trying to illustrate that it isn't just NASCAR fans that will skin you up when insulted? Some of the posts on this thread, I agree, have been funny but some have not. That is unless they were being so facetious that I missed it? That wouldn't be hard to do I might add! Again I say start a thread about how Bulldog fans are (insert derogatory comments here) and you will probably rile some people up?  I offered everyone a beer a few post back, how about some popcorn too?


DP,
Wasnt' implying you were.  Heck I haven't said a single thing derogatory.  I was just enjoying the banter and completely assumed all the white trash etc... talk was all in fun.  If it's not, then shame on them, if it is, then those upset by it, well the joke is on them.  
As far as people bashing any college team, heck, why have 'em play each other if you can't pick at 'em!   
And I'll have a beer OR popcorn with you, but not both together.  For some reason that just doesn't sound good.     
By the way, I just typed in Dale Earnhardt into Google and got 7.7 million hits.  I typed in Mother Theresa and got 5.9 million.  
To be fair, I typed in Jesus Christ and then Michael Jordan. They both got 70 million hits.   
George Bush got 323 million.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 1, 2006)

Phil,
If you don't think that saying Dale Sr. was a piece of "dog dung" is derogatory then you have lost your mind! Them's fighting words right there!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 1, 2006)

DaddyPaul said:
			
		

> Phil,
> If you don't think that saying Dale Sr. was a piece of "dog dung" is derogatory then you have lost your mind! Them's fighting words right there!


Ok, now you are just  
Typical NASCAR fan!


----------



## Back2class (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess Ill never get it, but I have enjoyed some insight.   Please lighten up fellas and gals, Its just sports entertainment. 
   In my heart I'll never get "hero worship" Its weird to me to make some one who dosnt know I exist a person of signifigance in my life.
     Dale didnt know I was alive. I wasnt important to him (he wasnt putting my highschool # on his race car), why would he be important to me? If he met me and need help with something I would have helped him, I gather he would do the same. I guess the fact its entertainment is what really confounds me.....It seems to make more sense to me to look up to the brillant surgon who saved my fahers life, or Thomas Jefferson who I never met, but has made a signifigant contribution to our lives.

   Im not putting anyone down in this post, just saying "why" I dont get it. 

If someone gets "something" they  need from being a "big fan" then knock yourself out....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 1, 2006)

spam4,
Let's me and you go see and race and try and figure it out.  
But I am NOT shaving my back!!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 1, 2006)

Phil, 
You got me, I am definitely  at you now!

Spam,
I'll admit Thomas Jefferson was a great man but, he couldn't drive a stick shift to save his life if he was still alive!


----------



## willbuck (Jun 1, 2006)

*Dang Phil*

If it is not the Masons you are hammering it is the Nascar Fans.  Somebody take his pot stirring spoon away from him.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 1, 2006)

Phil and spam,

When y'all get back anfigure it out let me know. I have been to a race a long time ago and it is a fun party. Sure is noisy though!!!

I do not "look up" to any athlete or entertainer. I do admire some of their skills.

And would not give you a nickle for anyone's autograph. Don't get that either.

Think JT has a Barry jersey????


----------



## Back2class (Jun 1, 2006)

DADDYPAUL
   I think Jefferson's shifter was a stick, so were his wheels.


----------



## Back2class (Jun 1, 2006)

There used to be a stock dodge neon recing series back in the 1990's. Ill have to look into it and see if it still goes on.  Id consider spending few $$ on one of those econoboxes and beat the snot out of it on the track. Of course some idiot stole my Mig welder, so I wont have a roll cage.


----------



## specialk (Jun 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> spam4,
> Let's me and you go see and race and try and figure it out.
> But I am NOT shaving my back!!!!



please don't.....the demand for tickets is to great now causing sky high prices because of all the new fans ......diecast prices are through the roof .....you have to park a mile away from the track from all the people going , so do me a favor and stay home!! it will make it easier on me!!


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 1, 2006)

*NASCAR...yuk, yuk, yuk!*

NASCAR...I too find it totally boring!!!!!!!!  

However, I know many folks love it. I personally much prefer to watch football.


----------



## Heathen (Jun 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> If you think idol worship doesn't exist, especially for #3, then the next time you see somebody driving a pickup truck with the little white sticker of the boy praying over the gravesite with a #3 above it, and the driver's window of that pick up truck is down, just politely roll down your window, pull up next ot him and tell him "You know, I think Dale was a piece of dog dung!  And I'll be glad to pull into this parking lot and discuss it with you if you want."
> Let me know how that turns our for you.


Phil since you suggested it why don't you try it and give us the results. That would be like going to Harlem and walking down the road in your wht sheet and pointed hat. Most folks just know better than pull a stupid stunt of this nature. Most can't explain why we are attached to racing the way we are it's just something we're born with. I consider it a special breed..........................
It's A Nascar Thing..............
Most just don't understand unless your a fan, then you know even if you can't explain it.


----------



## 7401R (Jun 1, 2006)

Lead Poison said:
			
		

> I personally much prefer to watch football.



or paint dry....


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Jun 1, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> No one is looking for a fight  And as much as I like to give the benefit of the doubt in most cases, I have to concur with kudzu here.
> 
> Apparently I cant answer your questions.........You insinuating that we worship to Dale like he is a God is absurd.
> 
> ...


Amen brother


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Jun 1, 2006)

yankees are funny


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 1, 2006)

Heathen said:
			
		

> Phil since you suggested it why don't you try it and give us the results. That would be like going to Harlem and walking down the road in your wht sheet and pointed hat.


And you see this is EXACTLY my point.  The only 2 responses (I think) are Arrow3's girl likening it to someone threatening my WIFE and CHILD and you liken it to insulting somebody's race and/or physically threatening them!  Yes, I can see where making a derogatory comment about a deceased race car driver is similar to those two things.  I think that sort of proves my point doesn't it?   
The truth is, in my little scenario the person would not have to say anything bad about Dale.  He could simply say "I don't get what the big deal is about Earnhardt."  And brother, you and I both know, it would be ON!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 1, 2006)

SlipperyHill Mo said:
			
		

> Think JT has a Barry jersey????


Most definitely!  He has the Barry Bonds underoos no doubt.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 1, 2006)

specialk said:
			
		

> please don't.....the demand for tickets is to great now causing sky high prices because of all the new fans ......diecast prices are through the roof .....you have to park a mile away from the track from all the people going , so do me a favor and stay home!! it will make it easier on me!!


All right but just this ONCE and just for you!     The sacrifices I make for my cyber friends.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 2, 2006)

I sleep in Barry's jersey.


Also if yall wanna see fans who worship, you should have been to a couple of Michael Jackson concerts in the 80's


----------



## Jorge (Jun 2, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I sleep in Barry's jersey.
> 
> 
> Also if yall wanna see fans who worship, you should have been to a couple of Michael Jackson concerts in the 80's


You still wearin' that glove on one hand?


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jun 2, 2006)

One Word "Bristol"

"It's a Southern thing you wouldn't understand!!!"

MB


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 2, 2006)

PSE, I killed that onw too, lighten the mood


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 2, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> You still wearin' that glove on one hand?



man yeah and the white shoes and zipper jacket


----------



## RJY66 (Jun 2, 2006)

I am about as Southern as you can get, and someone would have to pay me about $35 per hour to watch a race on TV.  Bill Gates probably could not afford my price to go see one in person!

However....people do strange things to get their jollies.

My personal favorites include...getting up early in the morning and sitting in a tree sometimes all day in hopes a deer may walk by.   It can be hot, cold, raining...if I want to go it does not matter.  Even if I don't kill the deer, I am happy just to see one.  

You could say the same thing about fishing.  I like that too.  What is really strange is that I enjoy cast netting for shrimp down here on the coast.  To a more sane person, it would look like hot, dirty work, but I think it is fun!

I once sat watching Georgia Southern play for one of their championships in Chattanooga while it was sleeting. I like to have froze to death.   That would probably seem dumb to somebody, but no way would I have missed it.  Many times I have been nearly  broiled by the Statesboro sun watching them play when I could have been at home in the AC watching football on TV. I would not do that for just any team but hey....it was my Eagles! 

You Nascar fans have a sickness.  You enjoy watching people drive cars around in circles.  You  adore and make rich the drivers of those cars.  You like to argue about whether Fords or Chevys are the best cars.  Makes about as much sense as the things I love to do!


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jun 2, 2006)

driving would be fun, going to a race might be fun but watching it on the tv is just boring


----------



## RWK (Jun 2, 2006)

*nascar*

Blessed Are Those Who Go In Circles, For They Shall Be Called Big Wheels. Amen Rich


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 2, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I sleep in Barry's jersey.
> Also if yall wanna see fans who worship, you should have been to a couple of Michael Jackson concerts in the 80's


Never in doubt about the Jersey.  

HEY NOW!  Michael and his fans are just misunderstood!  Back off!!


----------



## Heathen (Jun 2, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> And you see this is EXACTLY my point.  The only 2 responses (I think) are Arrow3's girl likening it to someone threatening my WIFE and CHILD and you liken it to insulting somebody's race and/or physically threatening them!  Yes, I can see where making a derogatory comment about a deceased race car driver is similar to those two things.  I think that sort of proves my point doesn't it?
> The truth is, in my little scenario the person would not have to say anything bad about Dale.  He could simply say "I don't get what the big deal is about Earnhardt."  And brother, you and I both know, it would be ON!


No not quite Phil. You asking him why Earnhardt was so famous would not be the same as calling him a piece of dog dung. In your first analogy it appears that you would be just starting trouble and if that were the case I would love to see the redneck stomp a hole in who ever the culprit was.  Not sure how you could interpert that as the same as just asking why Eranhardt was such a big star. It's a thing called "PASSION FOR THE SPORT", sorry if some of you do not it have it.


----------

